# What's the first thing you'll do with your S3?



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

I will _immediately_ turn S-voice off.


----------



## Budwise (Aug 23, 2011)

Root it ofc.


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Play with a completely stock phone. My wife got a Rezound yesterday and I must admit the skins have come a long way since the early versions which were truly awful


----------



## sfobrien (Aug 3, 2011)

Probably root so I can load TB and restore all my apps rather than download them again.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Root and rename verizon bloat.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Root and let the fun begin

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lakingslayer (Jun 15, 2011)

Root then anything goes after that.


----------



## butcher1966 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hopefully Super one click will do the job. If not I will be reading and rereading then reading again so i dont screw up. My ADB fu is weak.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

Root root root

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

create a directory that will include Odin, stock complete rom/kernel package with PIT file and make sure I have a copy on my pc and on my NAS and in my dropbox....so I can be sure I can revert to bone stock from anywhere no matter what happens


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Flash aokp soon as steve spear releases it!


----------



## p-slim (Jan 2, 2012)

Root, then turn s voice off also. Then I will look for the first ics blue theme I can find followed by a rom or tweak that will make the menu button act like a true ics device by it bringing up the recently used apps. Dedicated menu button on an ics device is a backwards step in android history. Normally I use AOSP roms but I want this phone for many of the S features

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edwards311 (Jun 27, 2011)

ROOT and remove S voice and ALL the VZ bloat......then gotta figure which ROM is gonna be 1st!!!


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

use S-voice for sexting


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Put a case on it.

Then, Apex or Nova launcher, whichever happens to run better on that device. Root as soon as its possible, remove Verizon bloat, and freeze Samsung bloat (may find some of it useful later on). Then, once we have a custom recovery and some proven theme options, I'll flash an AOSP theme. I really do want to try out alot of the extra features this phone has before ditching it all for AOKP/CM9, but I just can't stand the color scheme of TW.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Am I the only one who isn't going to root the second the phone is in my hands? I'm going to drive it for a week to make sure it's functional before I break warranty.


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> Am I the only one who isn't going to root the second the phone is in my hands? I'm going to drive it for a week to make sure it's functional before I break warranty.


I'm not rooting either. 4.0.4 allows me to disable the bloatware which is really why I rooted in the first place. Now a year or so down the road I'll be rooting and ROMing again I'm sure but it will be fun to run stock and see how the other side lives for a bit


----------



## dhoshman (Aug 25, 2011)

Do an Unboxing on my youtube channel (HoshOnline), shameless plug lol. Then I will compare it to the Evo 4G LTE. Then do a video review. Then Root and hopefully a ROM.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

First thing I'm going to do is rename my phone to "Bitch" so I can use S-Voice and say "Hey Bitch, what's the weather?"

And I'm going to say "Call me Mac Daddy".


----------



## Alix8821 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm gunna Root, but keep the stock TouchWiz intact. Only going to root (initially) to unlock root access, for kernels, Beats Audio, etc... THEN after a while, I"ll prob end up throwing a few ROMs on there...


----------



## Rivafe (Jun 3, 2012)

Root!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using RootzWiki


----------



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

Root...


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

masturbate and then root


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

dvader said:


> masturbate and then root


masturbate to porn you're playing on the phone, amirite?


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

You are correct sir! I'll give that HD screen and loud speaker a work out..........


----------



## iclickjohn (Dec 24, 2011)

Crack open the box and smell that sweet scent of new plastic!


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> First thing I'm going to do is rename my phone to "Bitch" so I can use S-Voice and say "Hey Bitch, what's the weather?"
> 
> And I'm going to say "Call me Mac Daddy".


I changed someone's siri the other day to make it call them "you dirty slut". Hilarity ensued.


----------



## Wizardawd (Jun 6, 2012)

Root, remove bloatware and try it out for a while.


----------



## rustypixel (Jul 22, 2011)

Mine will be a Verizon phone so the first thing I'll do is make sure the radio is better than the abismal radio on my Gnex. If it's good then I'll root. If not it goes up for sale on Swappa or some similar site.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

rustypixel said:


> Mine will be a Verizon phone so the first thing I'll do is make sure the radio is better than the abismal radio on my Gnex. If it's good then I'll root. If not it goes up for sale on Swappa or some similar site.


i'm in the same boat, but you got 14 days i think to return it. if the radios suck as bad as the gnex i'll return it and go back to my dx's again until moto releases something nice


----------



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> masturbate to porn you're playing on the phone, amirite?


what else you gonna do with the phone Hahahahha

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## romyg (Oct 9, 2011)

dvader said:


> i'm in the same boat, but you got 14 days i think to return it. if the radios suck as bad as the gnex i'll return it and go back to my dx's again until moto releases something nice


I asked about returns, and the VZW rep said I would lose my unlimited plan and would have to pick a new plan if i returned the phone after i get it in July...


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

romyg said:


> I asked about returns, and the VZW rep said I would lose my unlimited plan and would have to pick a new plan if i returned the phone after i get it in July...


if you just return it? not if you return it AND buy a new phone?
what if you return it and use your previous phone? you still lose unlimited?


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

romyg said:


> I asked about returns, and the VZW rep said I would lose my unlimited plan and would have to pick a new plan if i returned the phone after i get it in July...


These are the same people who tell you to download a task manager to help with battery life. They really have no idea what they are talking about and if they do try to change your plan they have just allowed you to leave without etf so you return the phone walk away and go to another company
Sent from my Transformer TF101


----------



## dhonzik (Sep 19, 2011)

oddball said:


> I'm not rooting either. 4.0.4 allows me to disable the bloatware which is really why I rooted in the first place. Now a year or so down the road I'll be rooting and ROMing again I'm sure but it will be fun to run stock and see how the other side lives for a bit


Rooting will allow you to run ad blocking programs....so of course I will root the phone as my first task.


----------



## TheFaixy (Apr 9, 2012)

my pic on hd display :-D

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

I think I'll be sticking with jb on my nexus until ga3 Verizon has jb roms

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WBMc36 (Jul 12, 2011)

Screen protector first, then activate, then root.


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm most likely going to keep it stock for at least a month, so that I can have a set standard as far as roms go.

I'm still on the hunt for a perfect case though.


----------



## Dr.m0x (Sep 14, 2011)

Screen protector, root, custom Rom, custom kernel, profit.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skiddingus (Oct 2, 2011)

bigmook said:


> Root and rename verizon bloat.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Root and REMOVE the verizon bloat for me. Hopefully a stock image is released someday.


----------



## Gelu (Jun 14, 2011)

Root and restore apps from my Bionic's titanium backup


----------



## kisypher (May 29, 2012)

no doubt. i have S-voice on my Gnex and it's a total joke. Google Now in jelly bean is soooo much better it's not even a comparison.



iamjackspost said:


> I will _immediately_ turn S-voice off.


----------



## Jaben2 (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks like first thing I will do is place it on E-bay. Screw Verizon


----------

